# Apple's X11 me fait péter un cable...



## Nephrite (27 Février 2006)

Donc je suis un tout nouveau switcheur et tout ce passe bien sur mon nouvel imac G5 jusqu'au jours ou me prend l'idée d'installer The gimp ver 2,2 (plus tout a fait sure d'ailleur).

Je le télécharge, j'essais de l'installer et il me dit qu'il a besoin de apple's X11, ok pas de soucis je regarde dans mon cd d'installation, je le trouve, l'install, et ca ne marche toujours pas :/

Pas démoralisé pour autant je vais sur le site apple pour le télécharger mais au moment ou je veux l'installer il me dit qu'il ne peux pas car j'ai une version plus récente 

Donc autant l'avouer je suis un peu paumé sur le coups.

Si un pro passe dans le coin ca me ferai plaisir, merci d'avance.


----------



## supermoquette (27 Février 2006)

Aurais-tu installé OpenOffice 2 ?


----------



## Nephrite (27 Février 2006)

Non pas installé open office 2 :s, je vais quand même verifier si mon pére ne l'a pas fait mais ca m'étonnerai.


----------



## supermoquette (27 Février 2006)

Je disais ça car sur le forum avosmac quelqu'un a eu X11 avec les mêmes symptômes a cause de OOo. Ça avait niqué sa configue, si je retrouve je mets un lien.


----------



## Nephrite (27 Février 2006)

Non pas d'ooo, j'ai essayer d'installer Inkscape et il me fait le même délire que The Giimp, il m'envois vers le site d'apple pour que je télécharge X11, et le logiciel ne veux pas s'installer.

Ca commence bien mon switch j'ai déjà des probléme type PC ^^


----------



## supermoquette (27 Février 2006)

Si tu veux réinstaller le paquet, tu dois déplacer un fichier sur le bureau. /Bibliothèque/Receipts/X11.pkg. Là l'installeur Apple devrait marcher.


----------



## Nephrite (27 Février 2006)

L'instalation déconne il me demande de réaissayer, bon je vais réinstaller le systhéme, fais chier, enfin j'espere que ca marchera mieux aprés.


----------



## supermoquette (27 Février 2006)

Le système ??? je crois que tu vas vite en besogne !!!


----------



## Nephrite (27 Février 2006)

Le plus drole c'est que ca n'a rien changé a mon probléme :'(


----------



## seeds (27 Février 2006)

salut 

Une piste peut-être : je crois bien me souvenir que j'avais eu ce même problème à l'installation de the gimp. Malgré plusieurs tentatives, Impossible d'installer X11 télécharger sur le site d'Apple. 
Finalement ça s'est résolu en installant X11 contenu dans un des cd livrés avec ma machine (j'ai un mac mini acheté début juin 05 donc livré avec Panther et Tiger (gratuit dans la cadre d'un MAJ) - donc ça a marché avec un des deux cd (Panther ou Tiger). Si ça peux t'aider. Bonne chance


----------



## hopkins (27 Février 2006)

j'ai eu le même problème pour X11. Le mieux c'est de t'en tenir aux seuls packaqe des cds livrés avec ton mac


----------



## Nephrite (27 Février 2006)

Bon je suis crevé et j'arrive a rien aujourd'hui j'espere que demain je trouverai enfin la solution :s
Merci de votre aide je me sens moins seul.


----------



## bompi (27 Février 2006)

Il y a déjà eu un certain nombre de posts à ce sujet. Il ne faut pas installer les packages X11 pour Tiger disponibles sur le site d'Apple car ils ne fonctionnent pas bien. Leur préférer ceux qui viennent dans le DVD d'installation.
Au préalable, désinstaller X11 le cas échéant (à l'aide de Desinstaller, par exemple) et, à tout le moins, virer le _receipt_.

Par ailleurs, si décidément cette version de X11 était trop récalcitrante, voir du côté des portages non-Apple de XFree (ça doit s'appeler XDarwin ; Darwinports propose son XFree86 aussi et Fink vraisemblablement).


----------



## ericb2 (28 Février 2006)

ericb->Nephrite

As-tu essayé de lire ce howto qui parle de l'installation de X11 aussi ? 

L'URL :* howto X11 (et OpenOffice.org 2)*

Si tu lis attentivement, tu devrais trouver toutes les infos pour installer X11.
Il y a même le cas où X11 prétend avoir déjà été installé.

En espérant que cela t'aide.

-- 
Eric Bachard


----------



## Nephrite (28 Février 2006)

Vraiment merci beaucoup pour votre aide, c'est bon j'ai réussi a mettre X11 et les logiciels qui refusaient de marcher marche maintenant ^^

Bon me reste plus qu'a régler le probléme de configuration de l'imprimante et tout marchera nickel ^^(enfait je ne sais pas comment indiquer le type de papier que je veux utiliser pour l'impression j'ai une hp photosmart 2575 et quelque soit l'application que je lance pour imprimer (iphoto ou autre) pas moyen de configurer le type de papier.


----------



## Seiken (28 Février 2006)

J'ai déjà donné cette info sur un autre fil mais si ça peut servir à quelqu'un...
Il est possible de forcer l'installation des packages X11 dispos sur le site d'Apple (qu'ils soient moins bons que ceux disponibles sur les dvd d'install c'est possible mais je n'ai pas essayé ces derniers) via le logiciel Pacifist (ouvrir le package avec pacifist puis bouton "installer le contenu").


----------



## Anonyme (1 Mars 2006)

Je crois que le X11 sur le site d'Apple est destiné à Panther


----------



## bompi (1 Mars 2006)

En effet et installer la version pour Panther quand la version pour Tiger est sur le disque d'installation, c'est un peu bizarre. Mais bon ...


----------



## laucaty (1 Mars 2006)

ericb2 a dit:
			
		

> ericb->Nephrite
> 
> As-tu essayé de lire ce howto qui parle de l'installation de X11 aussi ?
> 
> ...


Bonsoir Messieurs,

Etant tout nouveau sur Mac... j'ai souvent besoin d'aide
J'ai un souci avec l'installation de X11. Je suis à la lettre le manuel d'installation de Eric(je crois), mais je suis bloqué sur le lancement de l'application elle-même : en effet la fenetre xterm me demande de rentrer le X- version !!! C'est tout mon problème...

Je ne sais pas quel version ou tout simplement ce qu'il faut mettre !!!

Merci de m'aider


----------



## laucaty (1 Mars 2006)

C'est bon... après avoir bien relu...:mouais:

j'ai compris...


----------



## Seiken (2 Mars 2006)

bompi a dit:
			
		

> En effet et installer la version pour Panther quand la version pour Tiger est sur le disque d'installation, c'est un peu bizarre. Mais bon ...



Bah euh je suis sous Tiger. :rateau: Ou alors ils ont changés les packages récemment ?

Enfin ça marche chez moi, c'est tout ce que je demande.


----------



## ericb2 (2 Mars 2006)

ericb->laucaty

Surtout, n'hésite pas à commenter si tu trouves que quelque chose n'était pas bien expliqué. Ce guide vient d'être traduit en anglais et en allemand, et si quelque chose n'est pas clair, on doit le modifier au plus tôt.

Encore merci pour ton retour  

-- 
Eric Bachard


----------



## laucaty (3 Mars 2006)

ericb2 a dit:
			
		

> ericb->laucaty
> 
> Surtout, n'hésite pas à commenter si tu trouves que quelque chose n'était pas bien expliqué. Ce guide vient d'être traduit en anglais et en allemand, et si quelque chose n'est pas clair, on doit le modifier au plus tôt.
> 
> ...



Justement Eric,

Je progresse, j'ai réussi à installer Open tout marche bien !!
Là où ça se complique c'est qd je veux toucher au xterm pour ne plus faire aparaitre la cellule
Je mets bien le # devant le xterm, je valide avec control o mais qd je veux sortir avec control x... ce dernier fait apparaitre une nouvelle baterie de commande avec des  instructions spécifiques...

Je ne veux pas faire de boulettes et je ne sais absolument pas quoi faire...

Ah l'apprentissage sous Mac est fastidieux... mais quel bonheur !!!:love:

A vous lire


----------



## ericb2 (3 Mars 2006)

ericb->laucaty

Arghhh ... j'ai toujours pas corrigé : * juste après le Control -O, il faut appuyer sur ENTRÉE*

et *ensuite* faire Control-X

Désolé, on m'a signalé cette erreur, mais je n'ai pas eu le temps de modifier  :-/ 

Avec toutes mes excuses

-- 
Eric Bachard


----------



## laucaty (3 Mars 2006)

pas de problème...

Merci pour ta réactivité !!

Je pense que je t'embéterai encore pour d'autres soucis...


----------



## laucaty (3 Mars 2006)

Petite question, hier soir j'ai planté le mac... mais alors *planté !!*

J'avais d'abord fait forcer à quitter un programme, jusque là tout allait bien...

Et ensuite l'i-mac a planté, plus aucune touche ne répondait, la souris marchait mais n'avait aucune action...

Question donc :

Que fait t'on qd on est dans cette situation ?

On coupe la machine à la sauvage ...:mouais: ou y a t'il _*un moyen de l'arrêter plus proprement !!
*_
Windows laisse la possibilité de faire control, alt, supp : y a t'il une équivalence chez Mac ?

merci.


----------



## ericb2 (3 Mars 2006)

ericb->laucaty

Tout d'abors, si cela recommence, essaye de débrancher, puis rebrancher (plusieurs fois si nécessaire) le clavier. Il me semble que c'est un défaut connu : il ne répond plus de temps en temps.  Je crois même qu'il est possible de le changer.


Si cela ne résout pas ton problème : 

Si la souris répond, il est possible de cliquer dans une zone comme le bureau, ce qui permet d'utiliser le finder. Et si tu peux, tu peux faire :

Menu Pomme -> Forcer à quitter

Et ensuite arrêter l'application qui ne répond plus.  

Sauf erreur, la combinaison de touches faisant la même chose est ALT+touche Pomme + touch ESC ( en même temps, et dans l'ordre)

En espérant que cela t'aide à résoudre ton prolème 


-- 
eric bachard


----------



## laucaty (4 Mars 2006)

Bonjour Eric,

Je viens de télécharger dicoo, j'ai donc un fichier avec une extension .sxw.

Qu'est ce que j'en fait ?

C'est t'elle installée directement ou faut t'il provoqué son installalion ? 

Je sais je sais , j'en demande beaucoup...

Mais qd on débute ... on pose beaucoup de question !!!:rateau: 

Merci


----------



## ericb2 (4 Mars 2006)

ericb->laucaty

En fait, quand tu as lancé l'assistant pour installer un nouveau dictionnaire, tu as ouvert une feuille .sxw ( s = StarOffice , x= compressé (zip) , w = writer ) et une macro s'est exécutée. Une nouvelle version a été détectée sur internet, et il t'a été proposé de la télécharger.

Si tu avais refusé, tu aurais continué l'installation normale des dictionnaires

Puisque tu as téléchargé une version plus récente, tu dois ouvrir cette feuille et accepter l'exécution des macros, et tu pourras télécharger des nouveaux dictionnaires, en reprenant ou tu avais arrêté.

* Conseil*  : Il faut bien lire les indications données lors de l'installation de ces dictionnaires 

-- 
eric bachard


----------



## laucaty (4 Mars 2006)

Ok Ca marche !!

Merci


----------



## Ninety (7 Mars 2006)

Merci !!!!!!!! J'avais exactement le meme probleme pour installe GIMP et grace a vous j'ai reussi en 15 min !!


----------



## flotow (14 Mars 2006)

laucaty a dit:
			
		

> Windows laisse la possibilité de faire control, alt, supp : y a t'il une équivalence chez Mac ?
> merci.


Windows ne laisse pas toujours cette possibilité! Autrement, y'a option+alt+shift+
escape, pour forcer a quitter sans confirmation


----------



## Béré (29 Septembre 2006)

J'ai suivi votre discussion et vous parliez de désinstaller X11 avec un "Desinstaller". Etant sous Tiger avec un X11 qui me donne un écran tout gris à motifs lorsque je le lance, j'aimerais le désinstaller proprement. Où avez-vous trouvé ce "Desinstaller"?


----------



## bompi (29 Septembre 2006)

Il y a une application de ce nom. Ici.


----------



## Thierry6 (29 Septembre 2006)

Béré a dit:


> Etant sous Tiger avec un X11 qui me donne un écran tout gris à motifs lorsque je le lance,



c'est pas tout simplement parce que l'option mode plein écran est activée ?


----------



## Miss Viky's (12 Janvier 2010)

Mais si je veux installer Apple's X11 (en fonction du logiciel The Gimp) et qu'étant donné que mon PowerBook est usagé, je n'ai pas les logiciels d'installation.. je ne veux pas avoir à payer pour avoir Apple's X11 ou The Gimp, je ne veux que les télécharger normallement sur le net.

Est-ce qu'il y a une façon de pouvoir le faire?  

Merci d'avance!


----------



## bompi (13 Janvier 2010)

En cherchant un peu sur le site d'Apple, pour X11 et pour le site de The GIMP pour The GIMP 

Mais qu'un Mac soit neuf ou non, tu devrais avoir des disques d'installations de OS X.


----------



## Moonwalker (13 Janvier 2010)

Hélas non.

Parce que le X11 de Tiger est exclusivement sur le DVD. Il n'y a que la mise à jour 1.1.3 sur le site d'Apple ou le X11 de Panther.

Quant à Gimp, il faudra la version 2.6.6 dédiée au Tigrou : http://gimp.lisanet.de/Website/Download.html


----------



## bompi (13 Janvier 2010)

Dans ce cas utiliser MacPorts ou Fink pour avoir X11 [et tout le reste, d'ailleurs]. Le _port_ s'appelle _xorg_ dans MacPorts.

Et avoir les CDs ou DVDs de l'OS est donc réellement important ... On en revient à ça une nouvelle fois


----------

